
Mycroft Mark II: The Open Voice Assistant - mwcampbell
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aiforeveryone/1141563865
======
defo_nonconvex
So they're finally switching from Google STT to Mozilla Deepspeech, but that
project includes no pre-learned models IIRC. So where is MyCroft getting its
data from? Or is Mozilla releasing models in 2018?

~~~
kdavis
Mozilla has released a v0.1.0 American Englisch model, check the releases
GitHub page of Deep Speech.

